# Final Pennywise costume photos with Makeup



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here are at least two images of the Pennywise costume i made with finished makeup. The first one is the makeup artist, Ory green, giving Pennywise some much needed love. I didnt do anything with the makeup just thought i'd share since i did have some people curious as to what the final product was like. Feel free to comment :3


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We all float down here!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice & creepy


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

BEEP BEEP wingeddeath


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The stuff nightmares are made of. Nice.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

looks really good


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow!, the makeup looks great and you make a very creepy Pennywise.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

That's not me haha. That's my friend. I made the costume for him. Sorry i probably shouldve added that in the description. My bad lol. I just made the costume and some people were curious to see the finished product with makeup and stuff done. But ty anyways


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wingged- are you the chick in the bottom picture?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the costume!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful makeup job! Looks great!


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> Wingged- are you the chick in the bottom picture?


Naw thats not me, it was taken with a lady that came to visit the haunted house my friend (the one wearing the costume) works at.


----------

